# Onkyo TX-DS747 No Sound Issue



## windtech44 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have had this 747 for many years and just recently have no sound to speakers from any component inputs. If you select AM/FM all speakers work fine, but no sound from any inputs. Just looking to see if anyone has seen this problem and/or a direction to head for troubleshooting. Thanks


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't have that receiver, but it sure sounds like something has gone bad on the input selection circuit board. As for a fix, it could cost more that the receiver is worth if it is as old as you indicate.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I had a Denon 4800 with a similar issue. I took it to our local repair shop and they did a little soldering and it worked fine for about a year and the same problem came back. My advice would be upgrade!!


----------



## windtech44 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for the input everyone. I ended up taking it apart, and found a faulty capacitor on the main circuit board. Of course it was one that wasn't stocked at any electronics parts store in my area, so i ordered one online for about 5 bucks shipped. Figured it was worth the $5 to see if it would fix it and if it doesn't will probably end up upgrading to a newer unit.


----------

